# endofamerica20



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

anybody watch this? I watched most of it, but didn't see what the 4th investment strategy was that he claimed was "THEEE" most important investment that could save you during a crisis. It wasn't stocks,currencies, metals, bonds or medicine. Also, several very weathy families owned this investment. Anybody know what it is? I would guess land, but he said only 1% of Americans are invested in this? 

Any ideas?


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

*disclaimer*

I personally believe this guy is somewhat of a scam artist, but his predictions aren't entirely crazy. I'm just curious about this investment that will "Save my family". :sssh:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I know that 1% of American's invest in precious metals. Are you sure it isn't that? I just saw that fact on a video yesterday. Can't remember where I saw it. if I see it again, I'll post it.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Just one question*



Jaspar said:


> anybody watch this? I watched most of it, but didn't see what the 4th investment strategy was that he claimed was "THEEE" most important investment that could save you during a crisis. It wasn't stocks,currencies, metals, bonds or medicine. Also, several very weathy families owned this investment. Anybody know what it is? I would guess land, but he said only 1% of Americans are invested in this?
> Any ideas?


Won't there be a lot of cheap property for sale if half the population is gone?

ITSHTF, a lot of people won't make it.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

I watched it but didn't pay the fee. I'm thinking he's thinking commodities - particularly food.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Without actually seeing it, my guess would be food also.


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

*My turn*

H2O or renewable energy system


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

My question is, if (when) TSHTF, in a real way, when there is a breakdown in, well, everything, how can anyone expect any commodity or investment they own 'on paper' to be able to exercise any interest in a real way?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it was just another scam to get your money. These guys make more money with their programs & books than they do any other way. Putting your money into preps is far safer.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I plugged the title into a search engine and got a u tube about how the earth is expanding, But any story or video with a cliffhanger usually has profit as a motivator, the world post SHTF will be much different and food production will be the prize not a wall street gamblers bet sheet :scratch


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I think it was just another scam to get your money. These guys make more money with their programs & books than they do any other way. Putting your money into preps is far safer.


Agree Clarice. Scam artist. The Prison Planet guy is the spokesperson for his commercials.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Farmland. If it's the guy in the extremely long video you can't control (pause/start). It's farmland that he's talking about and wants you to pay him to tell you. He's probably correct and yes the top earners/movers & shakers have profited from it in the last year. 
However, James Dines is the guy that surprises me on guessing trends. In the 70s he wrote in a book that the financial economy would collapse in 2008. How do you do that?! Last year he was on rare-earth minerals and they increased by 2000 percent.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*It all get to me*

I spend a lot of time driving and I listen to Patriot talk radio and some of the screaming voices are so far out it makes us folks look like fools.. back to the point..

They spend about 5 minutes repeating what they said in the previous 5 minutes then back to more commercials .. and "ALL" the Commercials are some fast talking voice telling you he has the golden goose and he's going to share it with you..."FREE".. but you have to buy a video or the video is free and the shipping and handling is 20 bucks... free? uh huh.. then it's "BUY GOLD!! and let us store it for you!!!...right...uh huh...

I've come to believe the soul purpose of all the conservative talk shows is to sell us something... hell all of TV and radio is used for that..

Anytime somebody talk super fast and loud and is trying to get you to buy anything..it's a scam.. kinda like when a lawyers mouth is open he's lying...lol...

Keep your hand on your wallet and the other on your gun...

Make lists of what you NEED.. then what you WANT... get the need..then maybe the want...

I'm the worlds worse about going to get things I need and then forgetting what it was and then buying stuff I don't need right now..-

Everybody in the world is after your money... so....send it to me and I'll store it for you!! and if the SHTF just come to E TX and get it!!..


----------

